
Show HN: Discover real and interesting thought leaders on Twitter for any topic - sonaln
http://twittersherpa.com/
======
sonaln
Hi, this is my weekend project.

I love Twitter but it took lot of time for me to build a relevant follow list.
In my opinion, Twitter's search functionality for finding accounts is not
effective.

It has 2 main problems

1) It doesn’t allow you to filter out spammy, unoriginal and verbose with all
hashtags accounts to get to people that matter 2) It has limited ability to
find relevant accounts which don’t mention your search keywords in Bio or
anywhere

TwitterSherpa.com is a small side project for helping you discover genuine
thought leaders on Twitter for any topic. It goes beyond mere keyword searches
and uses crowdsourced indicators to rank profiles for a given search. It also
classifies accounts or People/Non-people.

~~~
sonaln
Suggestions are super welcome. :)

------
pdepip
This is great! As someone who leverages twitter to find early users for side
projects, I'll definitely be using this.

One quick nit-picky ui detail - could you potentially make the name link to
twitter and not just the username. Awesome work!

~~~
sonaln
Hey, Thanks for your feedback. I got what you are saying for UI. I am fixing
that at this moment :)

